# [Win7x64] Logitech Bluetooth DiNovo Maus/MediaPad/Tastatur verlieren Verbindung



## josDesign (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine von Logitech nicht offiziell unterstütztes Desktopset "Logitech Dinovo Desktop Version 1". Mit der neuesten Setpoint-Version funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Ausser, ich melde mich mit meinem Benutzer ab, ich schalte den Rechner ab, ich sperre den PC. Wenn ich dann den loginscreen sehe funktioniert zu 99% die Maus, wenn nicht, dannn kann ich die Maus, noch bevor ich das Kennwort eingegeben habe Verbinden (Connecttaste auf Maus -> Connecttaste auf Logitech-Bluetooth-Basisstation). Dieses Vorgehen funktioniert allerdings mit MediaPad und Tastatureinheit nicht, da hier ja nach einer Passphrase gefragt wird. Also logge ich mich immer mit Bildschirmtastatur ein. Danach kann ich über Setpoint und den Verbindungsassistenten die Verbindungen wieder herstellen zu den beiden Tasten-Eingabegeräte.

Gibt es irgendeinen bekannten Bug in Windows 7 der eben genau diese Settings löscht, nachdem man nicht mehr aktiv angemeldet ist am Rechner? Bzw. stört hier vielleicht UAC oder mein Symantec Endpoint Protection?

Ich konnte bisher nicht mehr rausfinden - Vielleicht hat jemand von euch einen Tipp für mich?

Mit bestem Dank im Voraus,
jos


----------

